# Woden vice quick release problem



## thick_mike (15 May 2012)

Just acquired an old Woden vice (Ideal 189/2):







It's a great big lump of iron and I reckon it's got real potential, but there's a problem with the quick release. It won't tighten. I'm not familiar with this type of QR, but it looks like the sprung bar is in the wrong position and doesn't hold the threaded block against the bolt.










Should it go under the threaded block to hold it up?

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## toolsntat (15 May 2012)

Hi Mike, it is a cam lock system.
When cleaned and lubricated a sharp swing of the handle clockwise will move the half nut into position and allow you to tighten up as usual.
When tension is released with the handle, a swing anticlockwise will disengage the half nut and allow the jaws to move freely.
Works well when you get use to it 8) :wink: 

Cheers
Andy


----------



## thick_mike (16 May 2012)

toolsntat":uy4scna7 said:


> Hi Mike, it is a cam lock system.
> When cleaned and lubricated a sharp swing of the handle clockwise will move the half nut into position and allow you to tighten up as usual.
> When tension is released with the handle, a swing anticlockwise will disengage the half nut and allow the jaws to move freely.
> Works well when you get use to it 8) :wink:
> ...



Thanks Andy, that explains things. I haven't attached it to a bench yet, so I guess that's why it's not engaging. Sounds like you need a bit of momentum in turning the handle. Should be a real upgrade on my current tiny Chinese vice. I'll probably need to reinforce my bench though!

Mike


----------



## bugbear (16 May 2012)

The bar should "pivot" on it's two sides - one side sits in a fixed notch on the vise (of some type) and the other side engages a notch in the half nut to move it up and down.

On a Record the "fixed notch" is on a separate component, bolted onto the body, which can (rarely) go missing.

BugBear

Edit; everything I said is true - but only for a Record vise - your Woden works quite differently. #-o 

BugBear


----------



## thick_mike (16 May 2012)

Will give the vice a clean and then attach it to something solid and give it a test drive. It feels like a solid lump of iron, so I hope all is hunky dory. If not, I probably paid less than the scrap value of the iron for it.


----------

